

Heywhatsupbro? - "Laidback consulting with bros” - imkevinxu
http://heywhatsupbro.com/
Idea made for fun in under 3 hours.
======
mvanveen
It just continuously refreshes for me (running chrome on os X), preventing me
from scrolling up.

~~~
imkevinxu
Thanks for the feedback! We've gotten similar reports on iPhone devices
viewing the site for the first time. We'll be looking for a permanent fix but
for now try going to <http://clarity.fm> first (the site we iframe for
calling) and then coming back to <http://heywhatsupbro.com>

------
jeffehobbs
I'd like it if the "bro topic tag" specialties randomized themselves on load.

------
Forrest7778
This is creative and awesome, I hope that this is a success for you guys :)

------
danmartell
Love this Kevin .. very creative!

------
shizzle
sweeet! just got off the phone with a bro haha. works well!

------
jimmyswift
there's a 3rd bro on the page now

